# Récupérer ses données stockées sur iCloud Drive



## bsl (30 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un mois de stockage à 2To sur iCloud pour synchroniser mes documents. Cependant, je ne souhaite plus qu'ils y soient synchronisés. Quand je veux retirer la synchronisation de "Bureau et Documents" ça me dit qu'ils seront supprimées de mon iMac. Je souhaite simplement récupérer les fichiers qui ont été envoyés sur iCloud et que "Bureau et Documents" réapparaissent ailleurs que dans la section "iCloud Drive" dans mon Finder mais je ne trouve aucun moyen pour faire ça. Certains fichiers ont une petite icône de nuage et j'aimerais bien qu'ils reviennent à leur place en local et plus en ligne...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Benjamin


----------



## moderno31 (31 Mai 2019)

Hello

Pour effectuer la synchronisation, le mac a du créer un dossier spécial nommé iCloud Drive. C'est le contenu de ce dernier qui sera vidé / supprimé.
Avec Dropbox, même type de mécanisme. Pour synchroniser avec le cloud, il faut positionner tes fichiers dans ce dossier spécial.
L'intégrité de ton disque dur ne sera pas engagée


----------



## Didine972 (2 Juin 2019)

Je cherchais cette info partout !! pour être bien sûre, je reprécise... Il faudrait donc que je déplace mes fichiers actuels de mon bureau et de mes documents (actuellement synchronisés dans l'icloud drive) dans un autre fichier hors l'iCloud drive....puis je modifie mes préférences de synchronisation icloud drive en décochant bureau et dossiers etc..... Tout va se supprimer mais comme j'aurai mes fichiers ailleurs, je pourrais les remettre "normalement" après.... c'est ça ?


----------



## Chris K (2 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Comme indiqué ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206985 (en bas de la page), si tu désactives la synchro Bureau et Documents tes fichiers sont conservés dans iCloud Drive (pas la peine donc d’en faire un copie avant). Tu auras un nouveau Bureau et Document sur ton ordi et tu pourras y copier tes fichiers conservés dans iCloud (et une fois la copie faite, les supprimer d’iCloud).


----------



## Didine972 (5 Juin 2019)

merci  pour cette "petite" ;-) précision ! je m'y mets sans plus tarder !


----------

